# Path for forest like town



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello. I was curious if this path would be good for a forest town? I originally did not want to use paths, but it is hard to plan pathways without using them. So, I want one that will fit my theme.

http://acpath.tumblr.com/post/50471559304

If anyone has better suggestions, they are welcome.


----------



## chronic (Jun 30, 2014)

If you're trying to achieve a halfway decent "forest town" then I strongly advise against using paths that would in my opinion, completely and indefinitely ruin any kind of forest attempt.


----------



## Fawning (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm trying to achieve the same kind of town at the moment too (harder than i thought it would be) but i think thats a really nice path, imo. The overgrown grass between the rocks looks really good!


----------



## Stacie (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree with chronic that cobblestone isn't very forest-y.  Paths in forest towns are tricky since you want it to look natural. 
Here's a nice looking dirt path - there's a lot of really natural looking designs this person has made so I'd suggest checking out the rest of their designs too!

http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-166.html


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

For a forest town I recommend stone patterns and clovers.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Ahri said:


> For a forest town I recommend stone patterns and clovers.



I have seen that in towns before, but I have no idea how to get that many clovers.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

Buy them but they aren't cheap. :/ If you have 2 copies you could TT a town for years to get weeds/clovers and pick them lol


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jun 30, 2014)

I would recommend a dirt path. My main town is fairy tale/ garden themed so I have a mixture of paths and dirt paths. Look up Bumbury town on google and look at her path designs. I use her dirt paths.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

PaperCat said:


> I have seen that in towns before, but I have no idea how to get that many clovers.



Buying clovers or TTing for them are the two fastest ways. It takes a looooot of money to buy enough for a path, though. xD; 

(I have one in my town, it's not complete because I ran out...)


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> Buying clovers or TTing for them are the two fastest ways. It takes a looooot of money to buy enough for a path, though. xD;
> 
> (I have one in my town, it's not complete because I ran out...)



Yeah, I don't TT and I dont really want to buy. Maybe I will use a dirt path qr code then.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

PaperCat said:


> Yeah, I don't TT and I dont really want to buy. Maybe I will use a dirt path qr code then.



There are some really nice rock QR codes that would probably look good as paths in a forest town. I'll see if I can find where I saved them. o:


----------



## betty (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a way to create natural paths, but grass will grow over it so you'll have to be careful. You just put flowers around the area you want to create the path on, then you just walk over the path and it will naturally fade away to dirt. There is a video or article on it but I can't seem to find it.

Otherwise I would recommend this path:
http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-166.html


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

There's another dirt/rock/flower QR code that I like but can't find the image online right now. .-.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

OneLastDefender said:


> There is a way to create natural paths, but grass will grow over it so you'll have to be careful. You just put flowers around the area you want to create the path on, then you just walk over the path and it will naturally fade away to dirt. There is a video or article on it but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Otherwise I would recommend this path:
> http://bibidesign.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-166.html



I have done this sorta. Just paths help me plan everything since i ran outta flowers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> There's another dirt/rock/flower QR code that I like but can't find the image online right now. .-.



Those last two are from North. That town is so beautiful, and what I wish mine would look like lol.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

PaperCat said:


> Those last two are from North. That town is so beautiful, and what I wish mine would look like lol.



North and a ton of other towns, including mine. xD; I found it on Tumblr on one of the big QR code path blogs.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> North and a ton of other towns, including mine. xD; I found it on Tumblr on one of the big QR code path blogs.



Yours? oh, is it a forest town? I will have to check out your DA.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

PaperCat said:


> Yours? oh, is it a forest town? I will have to check out your DA.



Nah, it's not really a forest town. Not enough trees for that.

You can take a look if you like, though. It's still under construction. 

The area where all my villagers live was pretty heavily inspired by North's pathways, although I'm trying to mold it in a slightly different direction. Less structure, more open feeling. Just need more flowers and bushes to work with...


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 30, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, it's not really a forest town. Not enough trees for that.



oh lol, well if you are using those stones, i may check it out anyway for inspiration.


----------



## Skeol (Jun 30, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> North and a ton of other towns, including mine. xD; I found it on Tumblr on one of the big QR code path blogs.



hi 
I'm a freak stalker kinda just here outa nowhere. LOL
I've been reading your posts. >v>

Can I have the DA of this "North"? ;v;
Very curious. /slipsaway/


----------



## Xanarcah (Jun 30, 2014)

Skeol said:


> hi
> I'm a freak stalker kinda just here outa nowhere. LOL
> I've been reading your posts. >v>
> 
> ...



No problem. xD

Mayor: Rae
Town: North

Dream Address: 
7900-3285-6095

It's a very beautiful town with a lot of very thoughtful touches thrown in.


----------



## Skeol (Jun 30, 2014)

Xanarcah said:


> No problem. xD
> 
> Mayor: Rae
> Town: North
> ...



Thank you <:


----------

